# My 21st Birthday Haul!



## LittleMissLilo (Mar 12, 2008)

I had school on my birthday, but afterwards the boyfriend took me out! 
It was also our One year and 8 months anniversary, so not only did we celebrate my birthday but us being together too!! 
So of course we had to celebrate and all!

My FOTD for my birthday! 














I got Kara's Cupcakes! My favorite! =]





Had yummmyyy crab for dinner!!





Fried Banana and Ice Cream (It was totally weird, I didn't like it)





Just kidding! IT really didn't happen. I was faking it.





Miss Jessica, here on MUT RAOK me such nice stuff! Love it!
Sephora Lipgloss, Gold Stroke Pigment, Fairylite, and Gold Mode!

Gifts from the boyfriend:




Newly released Stitch dolls that came out (I collect)
The far right one is a Happy Birthday Stitch Doll








He got me a Happy Birthday Let her eat cupcakes Juicy Necklance!





He also got me a set of MAC brushes
188, 242, 239, 210, 217





And lastly, he got me 2 pairs of Vans!

Afterwards, we went to the MAC Pro Store so I could do some shopping...





One Blush Palette, One Eyeshadow Palette, Brush Cleaner
Pigments: Crystallized Purple, Cornflower, and Violet
Cheek Blush (To be Discontinued very soon)
My b2ms: Aquadisiac, tilt, greensmoke, and swimming

Went to sephora down the street




Samples, Cupcake Body Wash (Birthday Gift), Nars Blush in Luster, Shu Uemera EyeLash Curler, Korres Lip Butter in Guava, Sephora Retractable Blush Brush, Fiberwig mascara

And then we went to Lush further down:




Blackberry Bath Bomb, Haagenbath Bath Bomb, and Rock Candy and a free sample of soap





And then I got two new sunglasses at Nordstrom!





My little brother knows nothing of makeup, so he got me a gift card to MACYS's MAC!


What a fun 21st!
I had a drink at the end of the night. My first one! Pina Colada! MmMm...

Sorry for the long post! =]
Happy 21st to me!


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow!  Looks like you really made out this year!  It's a big year though!  Happy Birthday.  By the way, what's MUT?


----------



## ashleydenise (Mar 12, 2008)

omg you got lots of good stuff!! Happy Birthday!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 12, 2008)

u got some lovely stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 happy birthday!


----------



## makeba (Mar 12, 2008)

lovely goodies!!!  Soo many lovely things to use and to eat!!! Enjoy them and stay blessed


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 12, 2008)

happy birthday!! enjoy all ur lovely goodies!!


----------



## Jot (Mar 12, 2008)

great hauls and meal. Happy birthday xx


----------



## weezee (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow, you got some neat goodies!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Mar 12, 2008)

how much does Kara's Cupcakes cost and is it anyone good?


----------



## LittleMissLilo (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_how much does Kara's Cupcakes cost and is it anyone good?_

 

Its descent. Its about $3.25 a cupcake and $3.50 for a filled one. Its expensive but I love cupcakes! =]


----------



## MACFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

HAPPY 21st & Great Haul gurl.U make me want those Cupcakes


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 12, 2008)

oh WOW! Enjoy and happy bday!


----------



## user46 (Mar 12, 2008)

i have that juicy necklace! you got some greeeat stuff for your bday!


----------



## Margolicious (Mar 12, 2008)

Sweet haul!


----------



## Babylard (Mar 12, 2008)

happy birthday and enjoy your goodies!

it always amazes me how people are super ballers these days...  especially the baller boyfriends

 *shakes empty wallet* uhh...


----------



## mreichert (Mar 13, 2008)

What a great birthday! Glad you had a good one


----------



## eccentric (Mar 13, 2008)

Happy birthday! You looked gorgeous on your special day, and you got some really awesome stuff! Enjoy :]


----------



## LAW0MAN (Mar 13, 2008)

dang yo!!! YOU WENT ALL OUT, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## tarynlovesmac (Mar 13, 2008)

Happy birthday!  Pretty FOTD and GREAT haul... I've really been wanting Cornflower pigment myself!  Congrats and have fun!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!!  That is such a lovely birthday haul!!  You have such a sweet boyfriend!!!  And those cupcakes look delicious!!!  Enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





P.S.>>I love Stitch too!


----------



## xjoycex (Mar 13, 2008)

Awww lovely gifts & hauls! Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Shepherdess (Mar 13, 2008)

Great haul! Happy birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Those cupcakes look yummy! 
What blush is being discontinued?


----------



## LittleMissLilo (Mar 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shepherdess* 

 
_Great haul! Happy birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those cupcakes look yummy! 
What blush is being discontinued?_

 

The color CHEEK is being discontinued. =[


----------



## Flammable (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm gonna get cupcake craving now! Happy Bday


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Great Stuff! Happy Birthday!*


----------



## Miss_M (Mar 15, 2008)

You got some great gifts, enjoy !!


----------



## Nicolah (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm jealous. Awesome haul!

I love the Union St. walk =)


----------

